# Removing Power Steering???



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

I want to remove the Power Steering on my 91 240SX. I am wondering if to do this I have to get a non power steering rack or if I can just remove all the lines? Would it be better or any different if I got a non power steering rack from a car that didn't have power steering?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Good luck with that, as I don't believe s13's ever came without power steering...if they did it is impossible to find one of the racks - I have tried. Yes, you can just remove all the lines...thats how my 240sx has been ever since I got it. Why do you want to get rid of your power steering? If you remove your pump, and all lines I will be willing to take them off your hands - as I want to try to get powersteering back on my 240sx.


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure I want to remove them. I was just curious because I intend on drifting the car at the track and what not and I was not sure if it would be better to have power steering or not.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

um, you're probably gonna want to haev power steering if your gonna be drifting. 



no powersteerting=hard to turn


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

chris859 said:


> Good luck with that, as I don't believe s13's ever came without power steering...if they did it is impossible to find one of the racks - I have tried. Yes, you can just remove all the lines...thats how my 240sx has been ever since I got it. Why do you want to get rid of your power steering? If you remove your pump, and all lines I will be willing to take them off your hands - as I want to try to get powersteering back on my 240sx.


Don't put powersteering on your car with the stock hardlines..they are a pain in the ass...I'm doing a project with stainless lines, and a subaru powersteering pump. It's a 2 wire pump, and it's electric!  Right now, i'm trying to find a place that'll make the lines for me.


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

Electric!? That's awesome man, that would be something I'd definitely like!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

you really should be able to make the lines yourself... Between aeroquip, and earls availabe through summit, jeggs, checker, autozone, etc you can make lines for pretty much anything. Thats how I fabricated my stainless clutch line, and how I will be doing my powersteering lines if/when I get around to putting it back on my 240sx. To pumpin, fyi...my 240sx just has the lines/pump removed, and was an ex-drift car when I purchased it. I have played around in parking lots and whatnot...it drifts fine with no powersteering - however...at low speeds its a MF to turn.


----------

